# New Website



## NeilW (27 Jul 2011)

Evening chaps   

Just finished my new portfolio website and wanted to show you guys my work;

http://www.neilwoodwarddesign.co.uk

Let me know what you think   

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Jul 2011)

nice site Neil, it looks very retro and is easily navigatable (is that a word?). Good work!


----------



## NeilW (28 Jul 2011)

Glad like it, thank you  

I had some positive feedback from Mr Evans too so it looks like it works! I thought I would see what people thought as I'm the only one thats seen it so far, and its also my first website.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (28 Jul 2011)

nice neil, you got skills!


----------



## NeilW (28 Jul 2011)

Cheers very much mate. Still some bits to tweak - need to create an image(s) that will show as a thumbnail to preview the site if you link it on Facebook or Twitter as currently nothing shows, and also add some more work!


----------



## Garuf (28 Jul 2011)

I really like it, I've a soft spot for design, I check draplin design co daily. Really nice site and work.


----------



## NeilW (29 Jul 2011)

Thanks for such great feedback mate   

Heres a couple of good graphic design blogs I like that you may want to have a look at;
http://www.aisleone.net/ (more Modernist)
http://www.itsnicethat.com/ (more arty)

and this site is incredibly inspirational/insightful just in general and covers so many areas (it goes on forever too);
http://www.recuperate.eu/

enjoy


----------



## dory (29 Jul 2011)

Cool website, kinda reminds me of this magazine: http://www.behance.net/MattRumbelow/frame/993853. And you have some nice work on there too.

NeilW, love that last page you've suggested, really good stuff on there, worth seeing.


----------



## clonitza (29 Jul 2011)

Nice portfolio you have there Niel, keep it growing.
Regarding the site, you could have used CSS for rollover instead of javascript and sprites instead of two images.
See this example or this one.

Mike


----------



## NeilW (29 Jul 2011)

dory said:
			
		

> Cool website, kinda reminds me of this magazine: http://www.behance.net/MattRumbelow/frame/993853. And you have some nice work on there too.



Cheers    I do like the look of that zine, the type in it is really nice. As you may have guessed I'm also a big fan of white space and minimalism!



			
				dory said:
			
		

> NeilW, love that last page you've suggested, really good stuff on there, worth seeing.



That blog is run by these guys that were really high flyers on my uni course but a couple of years above me. They went on to go and work straight from uni for Mother who are possibly the biggest design agency in the UK. I'd recommend that blog to anyone.



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Nice portfolio you have there Niel, keep it growing.
> Regarding the site, you could have used CSS for rollover instead of javascript and sprites instead of two images.
> See this example or this one.
> 
> Mike



Cheers Mike   

I did think of using CSS rollovers instead but using Javascript meant I could easily have it preload in the head of the page. Also meant it should be easier to update later as the tags won't have to be so descriptive/specific. I'll check out 'sprites' though as I havn't come across them yet, may come in useful


----------



## Garuf (29 Jul 2011)

Great links!
http://erikssonjonas.com/category/talents/ is always packed full of pleasures.


----------



## NeilW (29 Jul 2011)

haha perhaps a 'design' thread is needed so I could dump the contents of my bookmarks. 

I bet theres got to be a few of us lot who are into design considering the ADA admiration?


----------



## Sentral (11 Aug 2011)

Design thread sounds like a good idea to me! Pretty sure there a quite a few of us!


----------

